

Ask HN: Are any of you former IC designers who switched into web development? - kumarski


======
MCarusi
I started off in web and frontend development, but I know of IC designers who
switched to web work.

~~~
kumarski
I'm doing user testing interviews with IC design folks for a project I'm
working on. Any chance they'd be game to talk shop?

(project: [http://efabless.com](http://efabless.com))

I will happily pay you in dogecoin as a bounty for your efforts. :p

